# 6 months and ears aren’t up yet &#x1f61e;



## chitink (Jan 25, 2018)

Our breeder said they never had a dog whose ears didn’t go up, butnim getting very nervous. Pic is from today.


----------



## Chuck94! (Feb 8, 2018)

Normally most people will tell you wait until 8 months for the late bloomers...but to me those don’t look like they will ever stand...


----------



## Sabis mom (Mar 20, 2014)

That is one seriously adorable pup! 
One of Shadows ears was tipped until she was almost a year old, but I agree that those don't look like they will come up. I hope you love him anyway. 
Give him stuff to chew on, I know that helps.


----------



## Fodder (Oct 21, 2007)

have they ever stood at all?


----------



## McGloomy (Mar 13, 2018)

Agreed. Wait till 8 months! He looks so much like mine lol


----------



## MineAreWorkingline (May 2, 2015)

My one dog's ears looked like that at six months of age. They had never stood up. I opted not to tape and by the time he was six and a half months old, the ears came up on their own without any help.

I had another dog whose one ear was up but weak and wobbly at that age and the other flopped. I opted to tape and within about 10 days I had the other ear up so I suspect that it would have come up on its own regardless of the taping. However, they both wiggled and wagged until he was over a year before they stiffened up.

I do want to note that both of these dogs were oversized and heavy boned and it is said that larger or heavier boned dogs' ears can take longer to come up and that has been my experience now and in the past. I am not sure how big your dog is or how heavy boned.

One more thing, I once saw it on a thread where an experienced and respected breeder stated to restrict food intake for a little bit and that the ears will come up. I don't know.


----------



## Leon big boy (Feb 1, 2017)

dont get too much worried about his ears! Hes a beatiful boy and this makes him Very special e add to its personality too. :smile2:
My boy Leon didnt stand his ears also but is also a loveley boy and today i thanks God for made him as he is now!
Look at him with 6 months and now with 22 months.

PS. this Angry face at The beginning post its not from me! I dont now How It cames on!


----------



## Shane'sDad (Jul 22, 2010)

As someone else asked.......Have either of the ears ever stood up??......If the answer is "yes"....he's a late bloomer-give him time they'll stand


----------



## Leon big boy (Feb 1, 2017)

Shanes' Dad said:


> As someone else asked.......Have either of the ears ever stood up??......If the answer is "yes"....he's a late bloomer-give him time they'll stand


Right. It is said that when the ears lift and then one or both fall is because of the demand for calcium for dentition formation which is very high in the period of 3-5 months, so when this demand diminished the cartilages tend to regain stiffness and lift the ears. This is a well-known explanation.


----------

